# Questions About Hypnotherapy



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I am looking forward in a few weeks to try out Hypnotherapy. I really don't know much about it, or know anyone who has done it in the past. Is it a one session deal? And what do they really do? Any information would be great =]


----------



## 23048 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi AllStrz ive tried hypnotherapy a few years ago. I guess I should have followed it through with a couple of extra sessions but couldnt afford it at the time. As a result of the session I did come home with a vision and a mantra which I use whenever Im in urgnt need and I think it does help although you need to believe that its going to work too.Good luck - looking forward to hearing how it goes. Im have just started cognitive therapy for my IBS so fingers crossed things will be more managable for me too.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I checked ibshypnosis.com, but i am just curious if anyone could recommend someone they've been too in New York City?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You might contact the mind body digestive center in New York.http://www.mindbodydigestive.com/It does take more then one sesssion and the therapist should have knowledge about IBS. There is actually protocols using HT for IBS.Have you posted to the HT forum here?http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/72210261


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AllStrz,You may want to take a peek at the links below if you are looking for hypnotherapy to address anxiety related to IBS - you can also call the toll free number 877-898-2539 for personal help if you have any questions.In-person hypnotherapy is good for addressing unique personal concerns over and above IBS, but if you are looking for a program that addresses IBS and anxiety, the IBS Audio Program www.IBSCDS.com can be quite helpful and much more cost effective.Feel free to ask any questions - we are happy to help.


----------



## TiredofIBS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm looking into hypnotherapy now. Trying to get into a place in St. Louis. There website states that hypnosis treatment has resulted in lasting improvement in 80-95% of patients and that other approaches, such as medication and dietary changes, though helpful have lower success rates. I'm tried of all the meds. not doing anything to help.https://www.slbmi.com/pain_management/irratable_bowel.htm


----------



## WebWiz (Jan 23, 2006)

It helped me a lot. At the beginning it wasn't noticable... but after a month or two I started to feel and see the difference. I believe it's true that it helps to 80% of people... the rest they are sceptivcal too much.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wouldn't it be great if health plans covered more alternative medicine. So sad.


----------

